# وماذا بعد الحزن...؟؟؟؟



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2011)

*"مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ. مُتَحَيِّرِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ.  مُضْطَهَدِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ. مَطْرُوحِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ.  حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا"​*

*لا شك ان جميعنا قد مررنا بايام صعبه بعد حادث الاسكندريه الاليم
الذى خلف ضحايا بعضهم شهداء نتمنى صلواتهم عنا وبعضهم ما زال يصارع الموت ويعانون الالم من شدة الاصابات والام فراق الاحبه نتمنى لهم السلامه وسرعة الشفاء
تملكنا وما زال الحزن 
تباينت ردود الافعال من غضب وثوره واحيانا عنف 
وصل الامر بالبعض الى حد الاعتراض على قيادات الكنيسه وعلى قراراتهم وعلى ردود الفعل التى رأها البعض هادئه وغير مناسبه للموقف .
كلها امور طبيعيه ومتوقعه بسبب مأساوية الحادث ولكن بعد مرور عدة ايام وحتى مع عدم رحيل الحزن عنا يجب ان نتوقف لحظه ونفكر
هل كان حزننا من النوع الردىء
هل هو حزن كحزن اهل هذا العالم الفانى الذى بلا رجاء
هل كان غضبنا وثورتنا بسبب عدم ايماننا بان هذه التجربه الثقيله هى بسماح من الله
هل هزت الصدمه اعماقننا لدرجة الشك فى قدرة الهنا على حمايتنا والدفاع عننا ونحن صامتون
لا اقوى على لوم احد لقد كنت اضعفكم 
كنت ابكى وما زلت لا املك الا الدموع والصلاه من اجل ان يرحم الرب ضعفى
اشعربالمراره والمهانه فى وطن يلفظنا رويداً رويداً
اصلى من اجل ان يرحل الحزن الردىء وليحل مكانه الحزن الذى يصاحبه رجاء
فالحق يقول ان شهدائنا الان هم فى حال افضل كثيراً وهم بعيدوون عن دنيا الالام 
بعيدون عن الاوجاع والمصاعب
هم الان فى حضن الاب بجوار القديسين 
اليس هذا هو ايماننا
اليس كل ما يحدث من اضهاد واستشهاد هو بشاهد على صدق كتابنا المقدس
ولنقف لحظه عند الطرف الاخر
الجانى اوالفاعل الاثم الذى اراق دمائنا بكل غدر وخسه 
هل سنستطيع ان نصل لمرحلة ان نباركهم ولانلعنهم 
هل سنقوى على ان نرفع ايدينا ونترك الهنا يضع يده فى الامر أم سنصر على ان نأخذ حقنا بضعفنا البشرى
لا اطالب با ن نسكت عن حقنا ولا ننسحب من المطالبه بحق الدماء الصارخه
ولكنا لا يجب ان ننسى ان هناك اله ينظر ويراقب ويصبر ولكنه لايغفل ولاينسى ولا يهمل مهما طال الوقت
"أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَ. اذْكُرْنِي وَتَعَهَّدْنِي وَانْتَقِمْ لِي مِنْ مُضْطَهِدِيَّ. بِطُولِ أَنَاتِكَ لاَ تَأْخُذْنِي. اِعْرِفِ احْتِمَالِي الْعَارَ لأَجْلِكَ"
فلنصلى معاً حتى نتقبل ونسر بما يحدث فهذا ليس بمستحيل والدليل داخل كل من حمل بداخله المسيح جسداً ودماً
ابحث وفتش داخلك ستجد انك تتمنى ان تموت على اسمه 
هذا هوايماننا فدعونا لاننكره وسط الامنا واحزاننا 
فلنصلى من اجل شهدائنا طالبين منهم ان يذكروننا امام عرش النعمه
ولنصلى من اجل المصابين واسرالشهداء ليخفف الله الامهم 
ولنصلى من اجل انفسنا ليحول الرب حزننا الردىء لامل ورجاء فى الذى احبننا اولا 
"أُسَرُّ بِالضَّعَفَاتِ وَالشَّتَائِمِ وَالضَّرُورَاتِ وَالاضْطِهَادَاتِ وَالضِّيقَاتِ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ. لأَنِّي حِينَمَا أَنَا ضَعِيفٌ فَحِينَئِذٍ أَنَا قَوِيٌّ" 
تحياتى لكم *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

*معاكي حق في كل اللي قلتيه​*


----------



## †..diana..† (10 يناير 2011)

> *ابحث وفتش داخلك ستجد انك تتمنى ان تموت على اسمه *


 
*المؤمن الحقيقي لا يخاف الموت بل يتمناه ويستعجله لانه حينها سيكون بين احضان الرب في الملكوت *
*كم اتمنى تلك اللحظة التي سأقابل فيها ابي السماوي . *
*لايتوجب علينا الحزن على الذين رحلوا الى الملكوت لانهم سعداء اكثر منا هناك فقد اصبحوا من جيش الرب *
*كما اصلي وارجو من الله ان يمد يده الشافية على المصابين ويجعلهم سبب بركة للكثيرين .*
*واصلي ايضاً بأن يحل الله الصبر والسلام داخل قلوب اهالي الشهداء ويعزيهم .*
*واصلي من اجل نفسي ومن اجل الجميع بأن يحول كل احزاننا والآمنا الى فرح , امل ورجاء .*
*بإسم يسوع المسيح *
*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن*

*الرب يباركك اختي دونا ويبارك الجميع *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يناير 2011)

*كلامك كله صح وجميل يا دونا
لكن صدقيني صعب جدا
خصوصا وانا بشوف صور وفيديو الشهداء كل يوم
لم أشك في قدره ربنا وانه قادر انه يحمي ولاده
لكن حزني كبير جدا كمل علي حزني علي شهداء نجع حمادي
ربنا يرحمهم ويرحمنا كلنا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2011)

*فعلا يا تاسونى قد ايه كانت ولازالت جوانا آهات حزن  ومرارة ...لكــــــــن ربنا له كل المجد 
وعدنا انه هيجى وقت هيهرب فيه الحزن والتنهد...يوم ما نكون معاه فى الابدية.*


> *اليس كل ما يحدث من اضهاد واستشهاد هو بشاهد على صدق كتابنا المقدس
> ولنقف لحظه عند الطرف الاخر
> الجانى اوالفاعل الاثم الذى اراق دمائنا بكل غدر وخسه
> هل سنستطيع ان نصل لمرحلة ان نباركهم ولانلعنهم
> هل سنقوى على ان نرفع ايدينا ونترك الهنا يضع يده فى الامر أم سنصر على ان نأخذ حقنا بضعفنا البشر*



*لو مصليناش ليهم ان ربنا يسامحهم مهما كانت التجربة الصعبة ...
يبقى ازاى احنا ندعى اولاد ربنا؟

احنا شايفين التجربة صعبة لاننا ناظرين للتجربة نفسها ...
لكن لو حولنا نظرنا إلى الله هنعرف ان دة كله للخير ..هنفرح ان اولادنا بقيوا شهداء والسما فرحانة بيهم ...هنعرف قد ايه انه حنين وبيرسل تعزياته لأولاده وقد ايه انه قريب قوى قوى ليهم ...هنعرف كام خاطى رجع لربنا بسبب التجربة دى...هنعرف زى ما حضرتك يا تاسونى قلتى مدى صدق مواعيد الله ...مواعيدك يارب كلها أمانة وصدق.

بجد موضوع معزى ويحتاج لوقفة مع النفس.

*


----------



## SALVATION (10 يناير 2011)

*



فلنصلى من اجل شهدائنا طالبين منهم ان يذكروننا امام عرش النعمه
ولنصلى من اجل المصابين واسرالشهداء ليخفف الله الامهم 
ولنصلى من اجل انفسنا ليحول الرب حزننا الردىء لامل ورجاء فى الذى احبننا اولا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين 
الرب قادر ان يعطينا الصبر وقوة الاحتمال ولا نسيء لاحد
شكراا يا دونا
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 يناير 2011)

> هل كان حزننا من النوع الردىء
> هل هو حزن كحزن اهل هذا العالم الفانى الذى بلا رجاء
> هل كان غضبنا وثورتنا بسبب عدم ايماننا بان هذه التجربه الثقيله هى بسماح من الله
> هل هزت الصدمه اعماقننا لدرجة الشك فى قدرة الهنا على حمايتنا والدفاع عننا ونحن صامتون



كلمات اروع وموضوع ما اجملة 

مثل ما تعودنا منك دونا

بجد احنا ربنا بيختبرنا فى كل لحظة بنعيشها ولازم ما نفقدش املنا ورجاءنا بة 

يارب اعنا وكن معنا دائما​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2011)

> لا اقوى على لوم احد لقد كنت اضعفكم
> كنت ابكى وما زلت لا املك الا الدموع والصلاه من اجل ان يرحم الرب ضعفى
> اشعربالمراره والمهانه فى وطن يلفظنا رويداً رويداً



كلام مسيحي صرف يا دونا..

بالفعل نحن بالنهاية بشر نضعف ونقوى حسب الظروف

ولو اراد الله لخلقنا ملائكة او اكتر ..

صحيح طبيعتنا البشرية ضعيفة فالرب يسوع نفسه 
قال


 متى الأصحاح 26 العدد 41 اسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لِئَلَّا تَدْخُلُوا فِي  تَجْرِبَةٍ. أَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَنَشِيطٌ وَأَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فَضَعِيفٌ».  

انما ايضاً بمساعدته ننال نعمة الايمان فكلنا مدعوون للقداسة..

هناك من يطالب بحقه الحقيقة ان حقنا محفوظ في مكان لا يضيع

ابداً حقنا محفوظ في الابدية بجوار الرب..



> هل سنستطيع ان نصل لمرحلة ان نباركهم ولانلعنهم
> هل سنقوى على ان نرفع ايدينا ونترك الهنا يضع يده فى الامر أم سنصر على ان نأخذ حقنا بضعفنا البشرى


نسامحهم؟؟

 نعم والا فلن نكون مسيحيين الرب سامح صالبيه 

وهو على الصليب ..

اغفر لهم يا ابتاه لا يدرون ما يفعلون..

اتكلم وانا واحد من الموجوعين سابقاً..فقد فقدت والدي واولاد عمي

الى واصحابي..في اوسخ اعمال ارهابية جرت....................

سئل افلاطون نفسه سؤال ..

لماذا ولد الانسان لم يصل الى جواب مع ان الجواب سهل..

لنعبد الرب والاهم لنكون بعد مدة  بجواره.

 سفينة الحياة تقلع بنا ساعة ولادتنا 

وتصل الى المبتغى اليوم الذي ننتقل به الى جوار الرب..

اما قال حيث اذهب تذهبون..

هذا هو عزاؤنا الحقيقي..اننا ذاهبون الى المكان الذي صعد اليه الرب..

جميل موضوعك وكلامك يا دوونا فقد شهدت قبل ايام حوارات ساخنة

هنا وفي هذا القسم..وكلمات غير لائقة ..بالوقت الذي قال به الرب

من اعمالكم يعرفوا انكم تلاميذي..

فلننير  كا  تنير الشمعة ونغتال الظلام والظلامات..

لنصلي بحرارة ان يرفع عنا الرب التجارب..

وقد اعجبني موضوع الاخ فادي عن السماح والتسامح

سلام الرب مع الجميع..


----------



## firygorg (10 يناير 2011)

_​
أيها الآب السماوي الراعي الصالح والأمين ، أنت َ قلت َ : 
في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن أنا قد غلبت ُ العالم ...
وها قد رقدوا على رجاء محبّتك وإخلاصك شهداء كنيسة القديسين 
أرحمهم يارب وتوّجهم بإكاليل الشهادة والقداسة وضعهم في 
أدرانك وعلى يمينك واغمرهم بنعمتك .إكراما ً لأسم يسوع المسيح آمين​_


----------



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2011)

قرأت كل كلمه فى الموضوع بأمانه (هذا هوالواقع )
لقد صورتى الحدث المأساوى وتبعياته وما يجب أن يكون عليه المؤمن
من ردود أفعال ...
حقا صعب علينا أن نساهم . وصعب أن ننسى حزننا . لأن هذه المره
صعبه جدا وتثير الغضب 
لكن


> *فلنصلى معاً حتى نتقبل ونسر بما يحدث فهذا ليس بمستحيل والدليل داخل كل من حمل بداخله المسيح جسداً ودماً
> ابحث وفتش داخلك ستجد انك تتمنى ان تموت على اسمه
> هذا هوايماننا فدعونا لاننكره وسط الامنا واحزاننا
> فلنصلى من اجل شهدائنا طالبين منهم ان يذكروننا امام عرش النعمه
> ...



فعلا ليس أمامنا غير الصلاه . مع التـــــــوبه
ولماذا !!!؟
ممكن أنا مكن فلان فى أى لحظه وفى تلك الظروف
يتكرر الحدث معه . فلازم الصلاه للشهداء والمصابين
ولازم التوبه للأستعداد 
منتهى شكرى ليكم
فعندما كنتى تكتكبين . كتبتى من الألم والحزن
لذا كانت الكلمات موضوعيه ومؤثره جداا
شكــــــرا


----------



## jesus.my.life (10 يناير 2011)

فعلا يا دونا يمكن غضبنا خلانا نتعامل بطريقه وحشة ماكنش ينفع نتعامل بيها مع الناس وانا واحد من الناس الى غضبى طلع فى تعاملى ودة مش تعاليم دينا

رب المجد بيمد ايده ويرفعنا وبيختبرنا كل يوم عشان يشوف درجة ايمانا ومحبته له 

​


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2011)

كنت بسمع وعظة لقداسة البابا عن انواع الحزن وانى فى حزن ردىء وحزن مقدس


----------



## Rosetta (10 يناير 2011)

> *ابحث وفتش داخلك ستجد انك تتمنى ان تموت على اسمه
> هذا هوايماننا فدعونا لاننكره وسط الامنا واحزاننا ​*


*رااااائع جدا يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك يا غالية ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 يناير 2011)

*فلنصلى معاً  حتى نتقبل ونسر بما يحدث فهذا ليس بمستحيل والدليل داخل كل من حمل بداخله  المسيح جسداً ودماً*
* ابحث وفتش داخلك ستجد انك تتمنى ان تموت على اسمه *
* هذا هوايماننا فدعونا لاننكره وسط الامنا واحزاننا *
* فلنصلى من اجل شهدائنا طالبين منهم ان يذكروننا امام  عرش النعمه*
* ولنصلى من اجل المصابين واسرالشهداء ليخفف الله الامهم *
* ولنصلى من اجل انفسنا ليحول الرب حزننا الردىء لامل ورجاء فى الذى احبننا  اولا*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا دونا*​


----------



## grges monir (10 يناير 2011)

*لقد تملكنا الحزن والغضب فى ان واحد دونا
حزن على فقداننا احبة فى المسيح كانوا يقضون احتفال سنة جديدة فى كنسيتهم
غضب لماذا حدث هذا وباى ذنب اخذوا
هل عاد زمن الاستشهاد  على اسم المسيح  فى صورة الارهاب
لاادرى بالحقيقة دونا
عزؤنا اننا نعلم اين هم الان
لكن الحقيقة ان المشكلة ليست فى شهدائنا بل فيما خلفهم اىنحن كمسيحين وبالاخص اسرهم واقاربهم واصدقائهم  كم كانت صدمتنا والمنا من رحيلهم
هما الان قى موضع الراحة ونحن فى  موضع تعب وشقاء
الحقيقة  التى لانستطيع ان ننكرها رغم تعزيتنا انهم الان فى حضن المسيح انهم تركوا برحيلهم قلوب مكسورة وحزينة من الم الفراق المفاجىء هذا
حزن سوف يستمر مادام قىالنفس بقية ليس حزن ردىء دونا بل حزن مشاعر انسانية  داخل كل فرد منا وما اصعب هذة المشاعر
فىالنهاية دونا ومن عنوان موضوعك المميز لايكون بعد الحزن سوى الرجاء فى الرب ان ماحدث هو سماح وتجربة لنا وان حكمة وعدل اللة لنا لايمكن ان  تكون ضدنا ابدا قى كل الاحوال*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يناير 2011)

ايماننا كبير وسوف تنتشر المسيحية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يناير 2011)

*دائما متميزه كما عهدى بك
دائما تضعى يدك على الجرح وتقولى ماأريد أن أقوله ولكن بإسلوب رائع يدخل القلب ويمسه 
كلماتك صادقة يادونا تعبر عما يجول بخاطرى وبخاطر الجميع
وأقول معكى هل حزننا ردئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟
فأنا أيضا مازلت أبكى 
أشكرك دونا على موضوعك الجميل الذى وضع كل وأحد منا أمام مرأة
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

*كلامك صح مية المية كلامك مؤثر وكلام فعال كمان *
*الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## bahaa_06 (10 يناير 2011)

*انى قرأت انى سمعت الكثير من الروايات*
*قدمت ام اولادها للسيف ولم تبك من مات*
*انها دولاجى ام عشقت مَن مِنْ لأجلها مات*
*وضحت باولادها معلنه ايمانها بصيحات*
*انا مسيحية اتبع يسوع ولا اهتم بعذابات*


*تجلى امامى اسطفانوس ناظرا للسماء*
*تاركا اثار رميه بالحجارة ناسيا العناء*
*مصليا لراجميه : اغفر لهم الاخطاء*
*واذ به يرى يسوع بعنان السماء*
*فيريح قلبه مانحا له كل العزاء*

*انا اعلم جيدا يادموعى ما ترغبين
ليس لأجل من قتل انت تنهمرين*
*انت هنا لانى لم احضر حفل المقتولين*
*ولم اكن لهذا الحفل ضمن المدعوين*
*فانت تعرفى اشتياقى الغالى الدفين*
*هل تعلمى ايتها الدموع انى حزين*
*فانا حزين لأنى لم اكن امام القتالين*
*لأصير واحدا من ضمن المدعوين*
*لعرس ملك يحضره كل السمائيين*
*لابسا اكيل ذهب للقاء يسوع الامين*

*انى اعلن مسيحيتى بصوت عال*
*لا اخاف من رصاص الاغتيال*
*فيسوع الهى هو ملكى لا محال*
*انى اتبعه انى اتبعه يا رجال*

*الهى ثبتنى فيك غصنا حيا*
*فقلبى يهيم بك حبا وعشقا *
*لن اخاف ان قام على جيشا*
*او انهال الرصاص على غدرا *
*فانا لك ولغيرك لن اكون ملكا*

*++++*
*كلماتك رائعة دونا الله يبارك كل عمل تمتد اليه يديك الكريمتين*​
​


----------



## أَمَة (10 يناير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ. مُتَحَيِّرِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ. مُضْطَهَدِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ. مَطْرُوحِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ. حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا" *​​​​​​​


​
موضوع رائع يا دونا لأنه يعبر بكل أمانة عن: 

*الإيمان المسيحي* الثابت بأن المسيح مات من أجلنا لنحيا، والموءمن به يحمل إماته الرب في جسده لكي يرى العالمُ المسيحَ في حياته ... مسلمون كثيرون جاؤوا الى المسيح بعد أن شاهدوا أعمال العنف من قبل تعاليم الإسلام على المسيحيين والتي لم يجدوا لها تبريرا مقنعا. فبحثوا و*فتشوا الكتب* كما قال السيج المسيح: 

 فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي.(يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 39 ) فعرفوا انه وحده الإله الحقيقي. 
*الفكر المسيحي *المنور بنور المسيح، هذا الفكر الذي يضع الأمور في نصابهابكل توازنوبدون خلل.
*المحبة المسيحية* التي تغفر وتسامح *عملا بمبدأ الروح القدس* السماوي وليس بمبدأ شريعة "_العين بالعين والسن بالسن_" التي لا تحيي.



Dona Nabil قال:


> *اليس كل ما يحدث من اضهاد واستشهاد هو بشاهد على صدق كتابنا المقدس *


 اصبت الهدف يا دونا بكل دقة:



 متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 9 حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيقٍ *وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي. *

نعم نحن مبغضين من جميع الأمم التي لا تعرف الإله الحقيقي ونقتل لأجل إسمه.  



 يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 2 سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ بَلْ *تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ *فِيهَا *يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ.*

نعم نحن نقتل خدمة لأله ابليس الذي يظنون انه إله العالم



 يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 20 *اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ*: *إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ*. 
21 *اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ* *وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ*. 
22 *فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ*. *وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ. *

نعم نحن نبكي وننوح على الظلم بسبب ضعفنا البشري والعالم يفرح ظنا منه انه المنتصر، ولكن حزننا سيتحول الى فرح بالمسيح.



Dona Nabil قال:


> *تحياتى لكم *


ولك محبتي وتقييمي أيضا لشخصك ولموضوعك.


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع يا دونا 

كلام جميل جداااااااااااااا

لغايه دلوقتى الواحد حاسس بحزن شديد 

انا مش عارفه حتى اشوف خدمتى فى المنتدى زى الاول 

انا نفسى اهدى شويه 

احنا عارفين ان الرب بيدافع عنا ونحن صامتون 

لازم يكون عندنا يقين ان ربنا المجد مش هيسيب دم اولاده يروح رخيص 

شكرااااااااااا دونا 
​


----------



## My Rock (10 يناير 2011)

الرب قادر ان يقلب الحزن لفرح و الضعف لقوة و ان يرد المسلوب اضعاف..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يناير 2011)

*



			فلنصلى من اجل شهدائنا طالبين منهم ان يذكروننا امام عرش النعمه
ولنصلى من اجل المصابين واسرالشهداء ليخفف الله الامهم
ولنصلى من اجل انفسنا ليحول الرب حزننا الردىء لامل ورجاء فى الذى احبننا اولا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أمين
كلام صح جدا يادونا
ربنا قادر يحول كل احزانا لفرح وسلام داخلى​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك حبيبتي

احلي تقييم ليكي


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يناير 2011)

اختي العزيزة دونا

لقد اخرجتي كل ما ينؤ به صدري

فكلنا تألمنا اشد الالم ودمعت عينانا وبالفعل شعرنا اننا اخوة في معمودية واحدة ويربطنا رباط دم واحد لاننا الي الان كانما من استشهد هو اخانا ونحن حزاني عليه 

نطلب من الرب نياحا لارواحهم وان يذكرونا امام عرش النعمة 

كي يعطينا الرب نعمة التعزية والثقة في مواعيده

سيكون لكم في العالم ضيق ولكن .. ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم

ساعدنا يا الهنا ان نغلب نحن ايضا حزننا فانت من اخبرتنا ان حزننا سوف يتحول لفرح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

> فلنصلى معاً حتى نتقبل ونسر بما يحدث فهذا ليس بمستحيل والدليل داخل كل من حمل بداخله المسيح جسداً ودماً
> ابحث وفتش داخلك ستجد انك تتمنى ان تموت على اسمه
> هذا هوايماننا فدعونا لاننكره وسط الامنا واحزاننا
> فلنصلى من اجل شهدائنا طالبين منهم ان يذكروننا امام عرش النعمه
> ...


*كلامك سليم جدا اختي الحبيبة دونا 
كلنا نتمني اننا نكون شهدا للرب 
ومينفعش اننا نفقد سلامنا ولا رجاؤنا في الرب ولا نتهم قادة المسيحية بالتهاون في ردود الافعال 
كمان سيدنا البابا والاثاقفة دول اختيار الهي 
ولا يجب اننا نحزن علي الشهدا بالعكس دول طوباهم نالوا اكليل الشهادة 
الحزن الحقيقي يبقي علي خطايانا وبعدنا عن ربنا 
ربنا مع اهالي الشهدا ويعزي قلبهم ويشفي المجروحين 
موضوع عظيم 
الرب يبارك خدمتك يا دونا​*


----------



## الروح النارى (11 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> **اليس كل ما يحدث من اضهاد واستشهاد هو بشاهد على صدق كتابنا المقدس*


 
*لقد سبق و انبأ الرب يسوع ما يحل بنا من ضيقات*

*لنكن شاكرين الرب على كل حال*

*طالبين الرب ان يعطينا العزاء و يكفف الدموع*

*و تعود بهجة الأيام المفرحة*

*بكاءا مع الباكين و فرحا مع الفارحين*

*و يتبارك اسمه على الدوام*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا دونا
شكرا كتير على الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك *​


----------



## losivertheprince (12 يناير 2011)

*سلام المسيح
اختى الكبيرة والعزيزة / دونا
أود أولا أن اصف شئ قبل الرد فى الموضوع
قرأت الموضوع وعندما نزلت بالصفحة لاسفل وجدت توقيع حضرتك ( صورة الشهداء )
وجدت قلبى يرتجف .. ولا اعرف لماذا فهى ليست اول مرة ارى صورهم بل ان صورهم تعبت قلوبنا حزناً عليهم
ولكنى نظرت ودققت فوجدتنى افكر ان بينهم
أم 
أب
بنات عرائس
شباب كان ينطق بالحيوية 
ووجدت نفسى اكاد ادخل فى دوامة من الدموع
ولكنى لم استطع البكاء لا اعلم ولكنه بالتأكيد بسبب تحجر قلبى وخطاياى
ولكنى أفكر ووجدت نفسى اتذكر الاية التى قالها الانبا موسى
ليس هو موت لعبيدك بل أنتقال
ووجدت نفسى اتذكر آية اخرى 
" واما من جهة قيامة الأموات أفما قرأتم ما قيل لكم من قبل الله القائل أنا اله أبراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ليس الله اله اموات بل اله احياء "
( متى 22 : 31 - 32 ) 
كلا لن ابكى ولكنى اتذكر انهم احياء وقد غسلوا ملابسهم فى دم الخروف المذبوح لاجلنا وقد ابيضت من دمائهم المسالة لاجل اسم المذبوح لاجلنا 
فدالتنا عند السماء قد زادت وكبرت وسحابة الشهداء المرنمين تزيد

ليسوا اموات بل احياء لايوجد موت بل توجد حياة مع الاحياء الابرار فى مكان الانتظار حتى يوم الدينونة 
حتى تقوم اجسادهم ويلبسوها اجساد نورانية بلا عيب
اى حزن اهو حزن ردئ ام حزن بفرح اسماوى 
ان كنا نحن ضعفاء ونبكيهم بحزن ارضى فهم يسبحون تسبحة الانتقال
اعلم ان حزن اهلاليهم وذويهم يساوى ملايين واضعاف 
ولكننا لانملك الا الطلب منهم ان يسألوا امام أله الرحمة ان يرحمونا وان يطلبوا من الله عنا مثل باقى مصاف القديسين

لست اعلم ولست ادرى ماهو الحزن ولكنى اعلم بأن القلوب الحجرية تلين وأحياناً تضعف فمابالنا بقلب الله الرحيم
أننا حتى الآن رغم مانفعله فأننا مازلنا ..................... نطلب الرحمة
تعزية جميلة منك يادونا لان دى هى المسيحية
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2011)

كلامك صح 100% يا دونا

ربنا يصبرنا و يعزينا على كل الاضطهادات دي 

و زي ما بيقول الكتاب المقدس الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون​


----------



## مريم12 (20 يناير 2011)

*عندك حق يا دونا و بجد الموضوع حلو جدااا​​*
_*و احلى تقيم ليكى يا سكرة*_
_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *معاكي حق في كل اللي قلتيه​*



*اشكرك يا عياد ع المشاركه
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

†..diana..† قال:


> *المؤمن الحقيقي لا يخاف الموت بل يتمناه ويستعجله لانه حينها سيكون بين احضان الرب في الملكوت *
> *كم اتمنى تلك اللحظة التي سأقابل فيها ابي السماوي . *
> *لايتوجب علينا الحزن على الذين رحلوا الى الملكوت لانهم سعداء اكثر منا هناك فقد اصبحوا من جيش الرب *
> *كما اصلي وارجو من الله ان يمد يده الشافية على المصابين ويجعلهم سبب بركة للكثيرين .*
> ...



*ميرررسى ديانا ع مرورك المعزى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلامك كله صح وجميل يا دونا
> لكن صدقيني صعب جدا
> خصوصا وانا بشوف صور وفيديو الشهداء كل يوم
> لم أشك في قدره ربنا وانه قادر انه يحمي ولاده
> ...



*امين يا رب ارحمنا وكمل ضعفنا بقوتك
ميرررسى يا ميكى ع المشاركه
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *فعلا يا تاسونى قد ايه كانت ولازالت جوانا آهات حزن  ومرارة ...لكــــــــن ربنا له كل المجد
> وعدنا انه هيجى وقت هيهرب فيه الحزن والتنهد...يوم ما نكون معاه فى الابدية.*
> 
> *لو مصليناش ليهم ان ربنا يسامحهم مهما كانت التجربة الصعبة ...
> ...



*ميرررسى يا ابو تربووو ع مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> *
> امين
> الرب قادر ان يعطينا الصبر وقوة الاحتمال ولا نسيء لاحد
> شكراا يا دونا
> *​



*امين يا رب حول احزاننا لافراح وأعطينا السلام والتعزيه
نورت يا تووون *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> كلمات اروع وموضوع ما اجملة
> 
> مثل ما تعودنا منك دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى فادى ع تشجيعك ومحبتك
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> كلام مسيحي صرف يا دونا..
> 
> بالفعل نحن بالنهاية بشر نضعف ونقوى حسب الظروف
> 
> ...



*مرور رائع يا كليمووو
ربنا يعوضك ويباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

firygorg قال:


> _​
> أيها الآب السماوي الراعي الصالح والأمين ، أنت َ قلت َ :
> في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن أنا قد غلبت ُ العالم ...
> وها قد رقدوا على رجاء محبّتك وإخلاصك شهداء كنيسة القديسين
> ...



*الف شكر للمرور الغالى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2011)

فى منتهى الجمال يا دونا 

تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> قرأت كل كلمه فى الموضوع بأمانه (هذا هوالواقع )
> لقد صورتى الحدث المأساوى وتبعياته وما يجب أن يكون عليه المؤمن
> من ردود أفعال ...
> حقا صعب علينا أن نساهم . وصعب أن ننسى حزننا . لأن هذه المره
> ...



*كل الشكر ليك استاذى ع المرور الرائع
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> فعلا يا دونا يمكن غضبنا خلانا نتعامل بطريقه وحشة ماكنش ينفع نتعامل بيها مع الناس وانا واحد من الناس الى غضبى طلع فى تعاملى ودة مش تعاليم دينا
> 
> رب المجد بيمد ايده ويرفعنا وبيختبرنا كل يوم عشان يشوف درجة ايمانا ومحبته له
> 
> ​



*كلنا مرينا باحساس عدم القبول وعدم القدره على التسامح ده فى كتير من المواقف
لكن لازم بسرعه نرجع لطبيعتنا ومنفقدش ايماننا ولا ثقتنا بربنا وبتعاليم كتابنا المقدس
نورت يا شادى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> كنت بسمع وعظة لقداسة البابا عن انواع الحزن وانى فى حزن ردىء وحزن مقدس



*ربنا قادر يحول اى حزن ردىء لحزن مقدس ويفتح عينيننا على الفرق بيننا وبين اهل هذا العالم
نورتى يا مرنووون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *رااااائع جدا يا دونا
> ربنا يباركك يا غالية ​*



*ويباركك يا قمرايتى :new8:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *فلنصلى معاً  حتى نتقبل ونسر بما يحدث فهذا ليس بمستحيل والدليل داخل كل من حمل بداخله  المسيح جسداً ودماً*
> * ابحث وفتش داخلك ستجد انك تتمنى ان تموت على اسمه *
> * هذا هوايماننا فدعونا لاننكره وسط الامنا واحزاننا *
> * فلنصلى من اجل شهدائنا طالبين منهم ان يذكروننا امام  عرش النعمه*
> ...



*ميرررسى يا كوكايتى
نورتى يا جميله :new8:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *لقد تملكنا الحزن والغضب فى ان واحد دونا
> حزن على فقداننا احبة فى المسيح كانوا يقضون احتفال سنة جديدة فى كنسيتهم
> غضب لماذا حدث هذا وباى ذنب اخذوا
> هل عاد زمن الاستشهاد  على اسم المسيح  فى صورة الارهاب
> ...



*ربنا يعزينا ويديلنا القدره على ان نمر بكل تجاربنا بكل فرح وقبول لمشيئته
شكراا جرجس نورت موضوعى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ايماننا كبير وسوف تنتشر المسيحية



*+++ امييييين +++​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *دائما متميزه كما عهدى بك
> دائما تضعى يدك على الجرح وتقولى ماأريد أن أقوله ولكن بإسلوب رائع يدخل القلب ويمسه
> كلماتك صادقة يادونا تعبر عما يجول بخاطرى وبخاطر الجميع
> وأقول معكى هل حزننا ردئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*تعيشى يا غاليه ودايما كده تشجعينى :new8:
حتى لو بدأ الحزن الردىء يسيطر على حواسنا بالصلاه وبقوة المسيح وبمعونته هيتحول حزننا لرجاء وسلام لان قوته بتكمل ضعفاتنا 
نورتى يا قمرررررر  :love45:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *كلامك صح مية المية كلامك مؤثر وكلام فعال كمان *
> *الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*



*ميرررسى يا سمير ع مرورك الغالى
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *انى قرأت انى سمعت الكثير من الروايات*
> *قدمت ام اولادها للسيف ولم تبك من مات*
> *انها دولاجى ام عشقت مَن مِنْ لأجلها مات*
> *وضحت باولادها معلنه ايمانها بصيحات*
> ...



*الله عليك يا بهاء
ميرررسى خالص على مرورك المميز
ربنا يبارك قلمك ويستخدمك دايما لمجد اسمه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

أمة قال:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> موضوع رائع يا دونا لأنه يعبر بكل أمانة عن:
> 
> ...



*مش عارفه اقول ايه على مشاركتك الغاليه
بجد لا تعليق هيوفيكى حقك يا غاليه
وحقيقى وحشتينى ومفتقداكى خالص :new8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رائع يا دونا
> 
> كلام جميل جداااااااااااااا
> 
> ...



*امين يا رب يحول كل حزن لفرح وفخر 
وحشتينى يا غاليه اووووى
ربنا معاكى :new8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الرب قادر ان يقلب الحزن لفرح و الضعف لقوة و ان يرد المسلوب اضعاف..



*امين امين امين
ميرررسى روك لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> أمين
> كلام صح جدا يادونا
> ربنا قادر يحول كل احزانا لفرح وسلام داخلى​*



*امين يا رب
نورتى يا سكررره :love45:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> 
> احلي تقييم ليكي



*ميرررسى يا روزايتى :love45:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> اختي العزيزة دونا
> 
> لقد اخرجتي كل ما ينؤ به صدري
> 
> ...



*عجبنى اووى الجزء اللى لونته بالاحمر ده يا كوبتك
فعلا احساسنا مع كل شهيد انه من دمنا وان فراقه واجع قلبنا ودى فعلا هى شركتنا فى المسيح
نورت يا مينا بجد
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> *كلامك سليم جدا اختي الحبيبة دونا
> كلنا نتمني اننا نكون شهدا للرب
> ومينفعش اننا نفقد سلامنا ولا رجاؤنا في الرب ولا نتهم قادة المسيحية بالتهاون في ردود الافعال
> كمان سيدنا البابا والاثاقفة دول اختيار الهي
> ...



*كلام سليم 
شكراا للمرور الجميل
ربنا معاكى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

الروح النارى قال:


> *لقد سبق و انبأ الرب يسوع ما يحل بنا من ضيقات*
> 
> *لنكن شاكرين الرب على كل حال*
> 
> ...



*امين يا رب
شكرا اخى الغالى ع الرد الجميل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا دونا
> شكرا كتير على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك *​



*ميرررسى يا كوكو خالص
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> اختى الكبيرة والعزيزة / دونا
> أود أولا أن اصف شئ قبل الرد فى الموضوع
> قرأت الموضوع وعندما نزلت بالصفحة لاسفل وجدت توقيع حضرتك ( صورة الشهداء )
> ...



*مرور رائع ومميز كعادتك يا برينس
ربنا يعوضك ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كلامك صح 100% يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يصبرنا و يعزينا على كل الاضطهادات دي
> 
> و زي ما بيقول الكتاب المقدس الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون​



*امين يا رب يرسل تعزياته السمائيه لكل ولاده كل حين
ميرررسى يا قمررر  وربنا معاكى:Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *عندك حق يا دونا و بجد الموضوع حلو جدااا​​*
> _*و احلى تقيم ليكى يا سكرة*_
> _*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​



*ميرررسى يا قمرر ع المشاركه والتقييم
ربنا يعوضك :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا دونا
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​



*ميرررسى يا كوكو ع المرور الغالى
ربنا يباركك*


----------

